# ENTP Introduction Thread



## Reluctanine (May 11, 2014)

!!!!!!!!!!! THIS IS THE MOST AWESOME THING I HAVE EVER SEEEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AHAHAHAH!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you @AstroCat !!! 

OMG I'm in space with a cat astronaut!!!


----------



## Waif (Jan 3, 2015)

Jared Eggo said:


> How so?


He's a molester.


----------



## jamaix (Sep 20, 2013)

@AstroCat

Welcome to Personality Cafe!


----------



## AstroCat (Jun 24, 2015)

Reluctanine said:


> !!!!!!!!!!! THIS IS THE MOST AWESOME THING I HAVE EVER SEEEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AHAHAHAH!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you @AstroCat !!!
> 
> OMG I'm in space with a cat astronaut!!!


!!!! How did you upload that in full size?


----------



## AstroCat (Jun 24, 2015)

Waif said:


> He's a molester.


 ookay...


----------



## AstroCat (Jun 24, 2015)

jamaix said:


> @AstroCat
> 
> Welcome to Personality Cafe!


Thanks for the welcome! Hope we can rally for more stickies at some point. :kitteh:


----------



## Punniez (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## AstroCat (Jun 24, 2015)

@Punniez


----------



## Shria (Jun 24, 2015)

I'm INTP! HI, Lovely to meet you.


----------



## AstroCat (Jun 24, 2015)

Hi @Shria! Nice to meet you too!


----------



## Waif (Jan 3, 2015)

AstroCat said:


> ookay...


welcome


----------



## Reluctanine (May 11, 2014)

AstroCat said:


> !!!! How did you upload that in full size?


I forgot exactly what I did to turn off the setting, but basically I don't use the forum's attachment system, because it shrinks images! 

What I did for yours was I went to the original size link you gave at https://giphy.com/gifs/l41m3wIry7VIV7HA4 .

Then, I clicked on Advanced at the bottom. I copied the url provided for GIF download, which is a direct link to the image.

Next, I wrapped the image's direct url in the forum's bbcode image tags, which are [ img ] and [ /img ] without the spaces in them.

And it's done!  Full sized picture. Have to use another hosting site like giphy or imgur and click no to using the forum's attachments system. :typingneko: Maybe they shrink it to save bandwidth or something.


----------



## TimeWillTell (Jan 14, 2015)

@AstroCat, I <3 everything about you!


----------



## AstroCat (Jun 24, 2015)

WikiRevolution said:


> @AstroCat, I <3 everything about you!


Oh man. If these are the kinds of things you say, you shouldn't worry about shutting up. :loveyou:ctopus:


----------

